# Besoin de conseils en voiture



## Léa12 (15 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour, 

Je poste un message ici parce que j'aurai besoin de votre aide et de vos conseils. Je viens de changer de voiture. J'avais l'habitude de rouler en Peugeot mais j'ai décidé de changer de modèle. J'ai trouvé une Ford focus sur Autoscout24 : http://http://fr.autoscout24.be/modeles/ford/ford-focus/ . J'ai eu une crevaison la semaine dernière et j'ai dû aller chez le garagiste. Mais j'aimerais savoir changer une roue toute seule la prochaine fois que ce problème arrive. Pouvez-vous me donner des conseils pour que j'apprenne à changer une roue de voiture ? 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## r e m y (15 Septembre 2014)

Trouve quelqu'un dans ton entourage qui sait faire et demande-lui de te montrer puis essaye toi-même (d'abord en présence de l'ami-instructeur)


----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2014)

Il n'a a pas une notice dans les voitures ??

sinon une peite video içi


----------



## Léa12 (15 Septembre 2014)

Ah merci beaucoup pour la vidéo, elle va bien m'aider !


----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2014)

Léa12 a dit:


> Ah merci beaucoup pour la vidéo, elle va bien m'aider !



De rien


----------



## Léa12 (24 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous, 

comme je l'ai dit dans un précédent post, j'ai trouvé une Ford Focus d'occasion sur ce site : http://fr.autoscout24.be/modeles/ford/ford-focus/

Je sais comment changer une roue en cas de crevaison. Mais j'ai un autre soucis maintenant : je n'arrive pas à bien régler mes phares. Est-ce que j'ai besoin d'aller chez le garagiste pour ce problème ? Si ce n'est pas le cas, auriez-vous des conseils à me donner ? (je sais, je ne suis pas douée en matière de voiture) 

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## lercat (24 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,

:mouais: Drôle de question sur ce forum mais peut-être as-tu décidé d'inclure un ipad ou macbook sur ton tableau de bord. Avec une connexion satellite je pense que tu auras toutes les solutions possibles pour résoudre tes soucis.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2014)

lercat a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> :mouais: Drôle de question sur ce forum mais peut-être as-tu décidé d'inclure un ipad ou macbook sur ton tableau de bord. Avec une connexion satellite je pense que tu auras toutes les solutions possibles pour résoudre tes soucis.



Oui assez étrange comme question


----------



## Romuald (24 Septembre 2014)

gougueule, tu connais ? 

Allez, je suis bon prince


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> gougueule, tu connais ?
> 
> Allez, je suis bon prince



Le mieux étant un réglage fait par un professionnel  , en plus c'est le plus souvent gratuit


----------



## r e m y (24 Septembre 2014)

Pour des conseils en auto Focus, il vaudrait mieux consulter des forums consacrés à la photographie!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h25 ----------




jura39200 a dit:


> Le mieux étant un réglage fait par un professionnel  , en plus c'est le plus souvent gratuit


T'es sûr?

Moi je vois souvent des types venir régler leurs phares le soir dans le bois de Boulogne à Paris, et je n'ai pas l'impression que les professionnelles qu'ils sollicitent leur fasse cadeau de leur prestation... :rose:


----------



## ergu (25 Septembre 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Allez, je suis bon prince



Le petit prince se faisait dessiner un mouton,
Le bon prince, c'est une voiture,
Celui de Lu devrait se faire dessiner (et coudre) un costume un peu moins ringard
Et le prince Alain J. peut servir à faire sécher tous ces dessins auxquels il sera bien attaché.

Quel bel univers que celui des princes et du dessin !


----------



## Jura39 (25 Septembre 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Pour des conseils en auto Focus, il vaudrait mieux consulter des forums consacrés à la photographie!
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h25 ----------
> 
> ...



les escargots brésilien ne sont trop fort en mécanique et réglage de phares


----------



## lamainfroide (25 Septembre 2014)

Et à chaque fois que Léa12 nous pose une question, on a droit à la pub pour le site où la voiture à été achetée (!?!).
À tel point que j'ai maintenant envie d'acheter une voiture sur ce site.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Septembre 2014)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Et à chaque fois que Léa12 nous pose une question, on a droit à la pub pour le site où la voiture à été achetée (!?!).
> À tel point que j'ai maintenant envie d'acheter une voiture sur ce site.



Méfie toi car les phares ne sont même pas réglés


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Septembre 2014)

Existe-t-il des statistiques sur le nombre de faux culs qui roulent en Focus ?


----------

